# Грыжа L5-S1, протрузии. Прошу совета!



## Morales (19 Сен 2017)

Добрый день! Около 9 месяцев читаю темы на вашем форуме касательно грыж, протрузий и т.д. Хочу сразу же, без тени лести, отметить, что более удобного сайта во всем интернет-пространстве я не встречал. Отдельное спасибо за участие и отзывчивость врачей (всегда по делу, компетентно и лаконично). 
Считаю, что пришло и мое время поделиться с вами своей историей...
В свое время я очень серьезно занимался спортом - боксом. В юношестве дважды выигрывал чемпионат Украины, участвовал в международных соревнованиях, являюсь серебряным призером чемпионата Украины среди мужчин. После окончания университета, я решил строить карьеру юриста и спорт отошел на второй план, хотя оставался и остается неотъемлемой частью жизни. Поскольку времени на тренировки оставалось все меньше, я стал совмещая с боксом, пробовать себя в других дисциплинах, в частности тяжелой атлетике. Решение это было связано  с тем, что на протяжении спортивной карьеры я и так будучи не особо габаритным, еще и систематически был вынужден "гонять" вес. Так вот, после упражнений со штангой стал замечать, непривычную в боль в пояснице (ноющую и временами простреливающую при определенном положении тела). Я сразу же оставил занятия со штангой (прозанимался около 3-4 месяцев), да и душа к этому не особо лежала. Потому я вернулся в боксерский зал и продолжил тренировки, но боль в пояснице не давала мне покоя. Поясница очень болела по утрам, в течение дня после сидения, а по вечерам после тренировок казалось, что там что-то вроде штыря, который ограничивает движение. Характеристика боли как и прежде бала ноющей, усиливающейся в левой стороне при повороте туловищем. В декабре 2016 года я сделал МРТ, после которого 4 врача сказали, что боксом я заниматься не могу. К тому времени у меня уже стали появляться отдающие боли в ягодицу, по задней стороне бедра, в колено и изредка в стопу. 
Я прикреплю сюда фалы заключение, но оно на украинском языке. В целом там 4 протрузии и одна грыжи. Касательно грыжи там указано следующее: 
- на уровне L5-S1 дорсомедиальная грыжа глубиной до 5.5. мм, основой 10,0 мм. вертикальный размер 8,00 мм, которая компенсирует дуральный мешок, нервные корешки. Ну и, как я упоминал, 4 протрузии. 
Из лечения пробовал: 
1) 5-ти дневный курс уколов и таблеток обезбаливающих и противовоспалительных. Их названий я, к сожалению, уже не помню. Эффект был, но непонятно то ли из-за того, что полностью прекратил тренировки, то ли за-за того, что прошло воспаление. 
2) Йога, в результате которой, стало как-то хуже. 
3) Гимнастику, направленная на закачку поясницы. После нее вроде как легче, но все равно кажется, что не то. 
4) И сейчас делаю комплекс "лечение грыж в пояснице", который выдает, когда вбиваешь данное словосочетание в "Ютюб". Вроде как лучше помогает.  
Боюсь показаться сентиментальным, но бокс для меня часть жизни в прямом проявлении этого слова, т.к. одним из смыслов жизни для меня является неуклонное развитие себя в этой дисциплине. Дело не в амбициях, соревнования я давно оставил.  
Прошу вас с учетом вышеизложенного постараться дать ответ на след. вопросы:
1) Смогу ли полноценно заниматься боксом. Под словом "полноценно" я подразумеваю 3 посещения бокс. зала в неделю, без соревнований. 
2) Какой кратчайший путь к лечению? 
3) Смогу ли я, проявив целеустремленность, в какой-то момент забыть вообще о существовании этой грыжи?   
Очень прошу помочь разобраться. 
С уважением!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Сен 2017)

Уверен, что после успешного консервативного лечения Вы сможете 3 раза в неделю заниматься боксом.
С этой целью желательно пройти лечение у мануального терапевта.
В Киеве рекомендую обратиться к консультанту форума доктору Зинчуку Игорю Григорьевичу.


----------



## Morales (19 Сен 2017)

Спасибо большое за оперативность! 
То есть, серьезного заболевания вы все не видите?
И как узнать контакты Игоря Григорьевича?


----------



## La murr (19 Сен 2017)

@Morales, здравствуйте!
Контакты доктора Зинчука можно найти на странице его личного профиля.


----------



## Morales (19 Сен 2017)

Спасибо большое!


----------

